# Hello! I'm doing some research.



## Moly (Nov 2, 2013)

Wow i made a lot of typo's in that..sorry i'm typing in the dark xD 
I live in the us.... Just thought i'd say im not commanding you to live in the US xD


----------



## Moly (Nov 2, 2013)

Here is the place near me that I would board at:
MRC Stables    Michele & Randy Clark                   10817 Sperry Rd, Kirtland, Ohio 44094440-478-8415  [email protected] - Home


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

welcome to the forum 
I would say you should start out with getting riding lessons and learn anything you can about horse keeping and handling. Then you can maybe volunteer at a stable, help with cites for lessons, then maybe lease/ share a horse with an owner who didn't have enough time. Once you gained experience, you can think about your own horse. There is so much to learn and to know about horses, in fact, you'll never stop learning ever. And owning a horse ids a big responsibility also, much different than having a dog or a cat.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## Moly (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks for the Advice (or suggestions? im not good with words xD)
I'm planning on getting riding lessons, or at least talking to my parents about taking riding lessons.. 
The stable i posted before has riding lessons for $35 for one hour..I would take them at least weekly.
Well, I do have to figure out how much money i can actually spend on riding lessons lol..I suppose one way i save money is never being able to find it in my mess room 
I love learning about horses!  Google wasn't really helping...xD
I will probably bomb this forum with question


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Christmas is coming up, prefect occasion for asking;-)
Make sure you ask for learning everything, not only to ride. And ask away here


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I admire your lovely nonchalant attitude about finding out more about horse ownership 

First and foremost, good on you for seeking out lessons. That's the best tool you have because you can not only learn how to ride, but bits and bobs about their care without becoming too invested.

I leased my horse for $450 a month (I have no idea what I was doing back then) and then he eventually became mine. I spent $250 on field board, but found it was really self care since they didn't give him nearly enough hay nor was there any grass. Horses require vaccines both in spring and fall. Shots run around $80-100 (total NOT each) depending on what you're getting or the area you're from. Farrier should come every 4-6 weeks depending on your individual horse. It can range from $25 to $110 depending. 

I'd say this past year I've spent just under $8,000 on his care alone, including random vet visits. 

The biggest chunk is always board, but you should never skimp on good care for your horse even if that means someone else does it. It just depends on the situation.

Leasing is a good way to try out horse ownership without the huge obligation since you can back out at anytime. There are 4 types of leases, partial, half, full, and free. Just fyi free doesn't always mean no charge to you.. it means you pay the owner nothing however you are in charge of all of the horse's expenses.

Best of luck, I really feel you should follow deserthorsewoman's advice to a T.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

As others have said, lessons and leasing are the best way to begin. I had been riding and leasing for ~12 years before a got my first horse as an adult and it worked out really well. I had been caring for other people's horses for years, but there is so much more to learn when you actually own your own. 

You have to budget not only for board, but farrier ever 4-8 weeks depending on your horse. Shots and wormer twice a year (and I do fecal exams twice a year to make sure my horse is clear of worms in between the worming sessions). Teeth need to be done on average once a year. There is tack to buy (you always seem to need something new, it's never buy everything and be set) and blankets, boots, leg wraps, fly spray, brushes, conditioners. Then there are all the accidents that can happen with horses (they tend to be accident prone). YOu need certain emergency kit type things available all the time as well as money set aside to cover unexpected vet bills. Horse vets are very expensive, it costs me $75 for my vet to just drive out to my barn and goes up from there. 

Start with other people's horses so you don't have to think about and pay for these things. When you're ready for your own, it will be easier that way.


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi!  I'm 13 too. I started riding when I was nine and a friend (not friends anymore) inspired me to start too!! You should get lessons at a good equestrian centre and take your time. These things definitely can't be rushed! Getting your own horse is a big responsability so lessons for a long time should be useful!! My profile pic is my horse now. The best horse I've ever had! (my third horse). His name is trigger he's 3. That's very young though. Your first horse should maybe be around 8-12 or maybe a bit more! One that is eperienced so it doesnt spook! I hope this helps you.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Definitely start with lessons. it'll give you an idea about what to look for in a horse, and what discipline you'd be most interested in. 

Aside from that, I would say that my average monthly spending on horses is right around $750. Give or take, depending on the month--that's without any tack, though.


----------



## Moly (Nov 2, 2013)

Wow! thanks for all the replies guys!
*Edit's christmas wish-list* #1 thing on christmas list-Riding lessons. 
 I Will plan on lessons, then leasing, and eventually getting my own horse! 
Tho i will probably have to wait until after I move out xD
PS: Just thought i'd say..lol .. When i was 5 i started drawing pictures of horses, my mom thought i was hinting to get my own xD


----------



## Moly (Nov 2, 2013)

What is a carrot tracker? it keeps appearing at the top of my screen!
Before that started appearing i stole somebody's carrot...


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Moly said:


> What is a carrot tracker? it keeps appearing at the top of my screen!
> Before that started appearing i stole somebody's carrot...


It's the carrot game

http://www.horseforum.com/using-horse-forum/carrot-game-34924/


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Sounds like you're really going about this the correct way. Which is awesome--so many people just jump right in, and end up unhappy with the decisions they have made.

Do you have a particular breed or discipline you're especially interested in?


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Good for you for doing research and wanting to start out the right way. You will be glad you did in the end, even if it drives you crazy if you have to wait :lol:

PS I got started in lessons thanks to a Christmas gift when I was 10. Had loved horses since I was 3.


----------

